# Sharpening Setups/Kits



## HumbleHomeCook (May 1, 2021)

So while I have a variety of stuff (still fairly new to water stones so mostly oil and Arkansas stones), I've consolidated my most used stuff into a bin that serves as both storage and sharpening support. Might also be a decent example of not having to spend a ton to get a good setup.

This is more or less the kit:






There's a mix of oil stones, diamond, Arkansas and water stones. There's rags and a couple strops that go in there as well. It's just a plastic bin that we already had. It has a lid that can be secured onto it if I wanted to take it somewhere but I have a different, smaller kit for that.

The setup starts with this silicone pad I got out of a big bin at Bed, Bath and Beyond. Maybe for hot stuff??? I just grabbed it to be an anti-skid mat. That goes on top of my cutting board:





Pull what you need out of the bin and set it on the pad (towel would work too):





The bin gets covered in a towel to prevent sliding of the next piece which is a 17"x14" flat baking sheet that again, we already had:





Since I already them, and since they work very well, my oil stones still do the bulk of my coarse work. I do need a coarser water stone for thinning but that will come in time. I use the paper towel in the universal stone holder to prevent any drips onto pan. You don't need much oil! When done properly, I find oil stones actually less messy than water stones. But you do want to be mindful of never getting oil onto your water stones. I even use separate rags and keep them in bags. Anyway, Norton India Fine had this new F. Dick in shape in no time:





And yes, I have used the oil stones on some of my Japanese knives. They work just fine. I don't really care for them for thinning though as the oil is just too thick and "sticky". Sandpaper is a better substitute for that work. But they will grind in an edge just fine.

And then for water stones (Shapton Glass 2000):





And save them napkins from takeout/delivery:






This setup puts the stone about 11" above the counter and is very comfortable. No neck pain and very natural arm movement.


----------



## inferno (May 1, 2021)

i have about 35 stones. i guess i could get by with only 5-6 if i really wanted. 
but i prefer the variety. lately i've been trying out high grits, like 8-12k. these are all very different and i'm glad i got to try them out.


----------



## Rangen (May 1, 2021)

My non-slippery portable sharpening mess container is a full sheet pan, with 6 adhesive feet stuck to the bottom. I think they had Gorilla in their name. Whatever the name, they work.

I store my stones, except the really thick ones, vertically, in some mesh file folder racks, where they can dry out thoroughly. The others dry first on the sheet pan, then go on their shelf. 

The thick stones need no holder, for the rest, when I'm not holding the stone in one hand, I use the Kasfly stone holder, which is not only incredibly well-designed and well-made, it has no inherent size limits that have ever troubled me; you can adjust it to support pretty much any flattish stone front, middle, and back.

Counting my stones does not appeal to me, but it's probably in the same range as inferno's setup, with distinct sequences for JNats, diamond stones, and synthetics. I've found suitable occasions for each.


----------



## cotedupy (May 2, 2021)

Respect! You're a lot more meticulous and organised than I am... I just have everything sitting on a small table thing at one end of the kitchen, with a few soakers in a bucket, a rag, and a copy of the yellow pages for stropping (this is far tidier than it normally looks):






And then just sharpen on the surface next to the table, using some of this black stuff to hold stones:


----------



## Lars (May 2, 2021)

I have this ghetto rig in the basement.


----------



## Bart.s (May 2, 2021)

I have something similar:












Nice little basic setup, with an ipe wood bridge, about 40cmx30cm (15.5inchx12inch), fits under the kitchen sink and I also leave my stones to dry in there. It raises the stones about 17cm (6.6inch) from the kitchen worktop. Bought locally.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (May 2, 2021)

cotedupy said:


> Respect! You're a lot more meticulous and organised than I am... I just have everything sitting on a small table thing at one end of the kitchen, with a few soakers in a bucket, a rag, and a copy of the yellow pages for stropping (this is far tidier than it normally looks):
> 
> View attachment 125325
> 
> ...



Space is a premium for me so being able to keep things together and in a manner that makes easy to store and retrieve is a big plus. So I'm not _really _meticulous and organized, I'm just kind of forced to be.


----------



## cotedupy (May 2, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Space is a premium for me so being able to keep things together and in a manner that makes easy to store and retrieve is a big plus. So I'm not _really _meticulous and organized, I'm just kind of forced to be.



Ah! Yes I am lucky to have a bit of space free in the kitchen (and a very tolerant better half )


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (May 2, 2021)

cotedupy said:


> Ah! Yes I am lucky to have a bit of space free in the kitchen (and a very tolerant better half )



I have the latter, just not the former.


----------



## AT5760 (May 2, 2021)

I’m lucky to have an extra partial kitchen in the basement. Plenty of extra space and a sink to boot.


----------



## musicman980 (May 2, 2021)

I just finished this sharpening cabinet for my workshop. It’s all teak except for the shelves, drawer bottoms, and the plexiglass in the top. 

Apart from a few JNS synthetics and a couple coticules, it’s all jnats.


----------



## branwell (May 2, 2021)

musicman980 said:


> I just finished this sharpening cabinet for my workshop.



Ahhhhh, Wow. That's amazing.


----------



## inferno (May 2, 2021)

i just store mine like this


----------



## BillHanna (May 2, 2021)

musicman980 said:


> I just finished this sharpening cabinet for my workshop. It’s all teak except for the shelves, drawer bottoms, and the plexiglass in the top.
> 
> Apart from a few JNS synthetics and a couple coticules, it’s all jnats.
> 
> ...


I didn’t see a link to order. Please correct that issue.


----------



## branwell (May 2, 2021)

My setup.

Sink bridge. Pair of 2x4’s
Rack near sink with regular use stones.
Few more on top of a cabinet.
Then a grinder in the forge about covers sharpening stuff.


----------



## captaincaed (May 2, 2021)

That grinder into fan setup makes my palms sweaty. You ever had that catch fire?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (May 2, 2021)

musicman980 said:


> I just finished this sharpening cabinet for my workshop. It’s all teak except for the shelves, drawer bottoms, and the plexiglass in the top.
> 
> Apart from a few JNS synthetics and a couple coticules, it’s all jnats.
> 
> ...


 
Outstanding.


----------



## RevJoe (May 2, 2021)

AT5760 said:


> I’m lucky to have an extra partial kitchen in the basement. Plenty of extra space and a sink to boot.
> 
> View attachment 125375


Looking at making my own bridge similar to that.


----------



## AT5760 (May 2, 2021)

@RevJoe it gets the job done. Used a scrap cedar fence picket. I stained and sealed it to get a little more water resistance.


----------



## branwell (May 2, 2021)

captaincaed said:


> That grinder into fan setup makes my palms sweaty. You ever had that catch fire?



Hahaha. Yea and I've even had the dust collector bag flare. That stuff you hear about dust being volatile is true 
The collector you see in the pic is for wood. I swap it out for a collector with a water trap for steel grinding. Consists of a bucket with water and a swirl inducer. Works great. No more firez.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (May 2, 2021)

@musicman980 wins. Flawless victory. Is that wheel from an antique pedal grindstone too?


----------



## cotedupy (May 3, 2021)

musicman980 said:


> I just finished this sharpening cabinet for my workshop. It’s all teak except for the shelves, drawer bottoms, and the plexiglass in the top.
> 
> Apart from a few JNS synthetics and a couple coticules, it’s all jnats.
> 
> ...



OMFG. That is utterly, insanely, wonderful. I can't take my eyes off it - superb work.


----------



## musicman980 (May 3, 2021)

GorillaGrunt said:


> @musicman980 wins. Flawless victory. Is that wheel from an antique pedal grindstone too?



Yep, that’s my next project. It’s a one man show here!


----------



## cotedupy (May 3, 2021)

Over the last couple of weeks I’ve been enjoying the World Championships at the Crucible while sharpening of an evening. And have discovered a new ‘life hack’ as I believe the internet calls it, using the magnetic strip at the top of my computer screen.

Doing some polishing on natural stones for the final this evening:


----------



## tomsch (May 3, 2021)

That cabinet is amazing. There are a lot of great looking setups here! 

My wife does not appreciate me sharpening in the kitchen so I use a tub and stone holder in the upstairs bathroom. The tub fits on the counter perfectly and there's lots of light.


----------



## branwell (May 3, 2021)

cotedupy said:


> using the magnetic strip at the top of my computer screen.



Big brain right there. VCool.


----------



## captaincaed (May 3, 2021)

branwell said:


> Hahaha. Yea and I've even had the dust collector bag flare. That stuff you hear about dust being volatile is true
> The collector you see in the pic is for wood. I swap it out for a collector with a water trap for steel grinding. Consists of a bucket with water and a swirl inducer. Works great. No more firez.
> 
> View attachment 125493


Thank God you replied to this. I was literally worried about this when I wasn’t even looking at the forum. I’m so glad you figured out the fire situation and that you got a great set up!


----------



## da_mich* (May 3, 2021)

There is lot´s of space for more stones


----------



## branwell (May 3, 2021)

@da_mich* Uuhhhhhh, a peg rack. Such a nice idea. Those little Shapton Glass stones are always falling over. Thanks for the inspiration. I'm a make one.


----------



## da_mich* (May 3, 2021)

you can build it very fast and cheap maybe 1hour if you have good tools in your workshop. I have another stone there is a gap between the shapton glass and the shaptron pro #1000. There should be a #320. I must search my other stones . But you can build it better then me because i made a misstake. Dont make slot´s for stones you don´t have. only drill the hole when you have the stone.


----------



## jwthaparc (May 3, 2021)

Wow. I just made a post about the same thing. I should have looked first. LMAO


----------



## jwthaparc (May 3, 2021)

branwell said:


> Big brain right there. VCool.


Made me think of business blaze.


----------



## jwthaparc (May 3, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> So while I have a variety of stuff (still fairly new to water stones so mostly oil and Arkansas stones), I've consolidated my most used stuff into a bin that serves as both storage and sharpening support. Might also be a decent example of not having to spend a ton to get a good setup.
> 
> This is more or less the kit:
> 
> ...


You should buy some of those white towels. They have hundreds in a big plastic bag on amazon for hardly anything. My sharpening setup isn't complete without them.


----------



## stringer (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Hassanbensober (May 3, 2021)

Some of them. Years worth of madness. Totally have a handle on it now though


----------



## jwthaparc (May 3, 2021)

Mine. Which I posted in another thread. I figured I might as well post here too, but with better lighting. 

We've got it closed here. 




Open' the pocket on the top flap is where I keep my cardboard for strops, and various #'s of steel wool




Here's the right side. I've got pliers, files, chisels, bit drivers, a straight edge, and wire brushes in there. 




The front pocket. It has stropping compounds, fingerstones, natural stone slurry, various epoxies and contact cement, sic powder, and diamond dremel bits. Then sandpaper in the bottom pocket.




This is the left side. It has pivot lube, thread locker, allen keys, driver bits, dremel bits, and my dremel lite. 




Then we have the main compartment. Towards the front are all my synthetic stones, strips, and diamond plates. The middle has natural stones, the back has some 3 in 1, magnifying headband thing, sink bridge, towels, bar keepers friend, a precision file set, a sponge, a socket wrench set, and a clamp.





I should add, I sharpen on the weekends for money. This is what I bring with me. It has everything I can think of that I might need for pretty much any blade. It's good for finishing, fixing, and sharpening.


----------



## Michi (May 4, 2021)

jwthaparc said:


> This is what I bring with me.


How much did you pay for the trolley you need to get that bag from place to place?


----------



## rickbern (May 4, 2021)

live in a one room loft in Brooklyn, space is always an issue

splash and go, shapton pro 1000, 2000, 5000 and jns 300. There’s a leather strop on the next shelf up






soakers
Gesshin 400,2000,6000, king hyper1000, generic 220 sandpaper in the fedex envelopes 




stone holder on silpat jelly roll pan granite block sandwich 



@inferno notice I have stones totally under control, but there’s three bikes in my living room!


you guys with basements, you don’t know how luxurious that looks!


----------



## stringer (May 4, 2021)

rickbern said:


> live in a one room loft in Brooklyn, space is always an issue
> 
> splash and go, shapton pro 1000, 2000, 5000 and jns 300. There’s a leather strop on the next shelf up
> 
> ...



My basement workshop is definitely still a work in progress. But I gotta say that so far I like it a lot better than my spare bedroom setup in my Boston apartment (as does the wife).


----------



## jwthaparc (May 4, 2021)

Michi said:


> How much did you pay for the trolley you need to get that bag from place to place?


Yeah it's a bit heavy. Must be 70 pounds at least. I'll weight it one day. Thankfully it has wheels.


----------



## rickbern (May 4, 2021)

stringer said:


> My basement workshop is definitely still a work in progress. But I gotta say that so far I like it a lot better than my spare bedroom setup in my Boston apartment (as does the wife).


Spare bedroom? What is this, Nelson, Lawrence and Stringer Rockefeller?


----------



## stringer (May 4, 2021)

rickbern said:


> Spare bedroom? What is this, Nelson, Lawrence and Stringer Rockefeller?



Well there was only two bedrooms and the other one was already my partner's office, the home gym, and our actual bedroom. So this one had to be the guest bedroom/knife workshop. But it wasn't exactly a fancy apartment. Just a 2 bedroom flat by the airport.


----------



## stringer (May 4, 2021)

stringer said:


> Well there was only two bedrooms and the other one was already my partner's office, the home gym, and our actual bedroom. So this one had to be the guest bedroom/knife workshop. But it wasn't exactly a fancy apartment. Just a 2 bedroom flat by the airport.
> 
> View attachment 125778



It made it easy to say the bedroom wasn't child safe


----------



## jwthaparc (May 5, 2021)

stringer said:


> It made it easy to say the bedroom wasn't child safe


Man, children love knives.


----------



## inferno (May 5, 2021)

inferno said:


> i just store mine like this



i actually store them in the cabinet above. 

when i need to bring stones with me i use glass stones in pro boxes. 500DT, 2k and/or 3/4/6k. fits in 2 pro boxes!
or if i know i will encounter really worn blades i take the 220 pro/glass and then maybe the 2k. 

thats the beauty with the glass. they are compact and light.


----------



## whirlwynds (May 5, 2021)

musicman980 said:


> View attachment 125393



just incredible! I like how you scribed the cover plate to the window trim also. very professional.


----------



## cotedupy (May 5, 2021)

jwthaparc said:


> Mine. Which I posted in another thread. I figured I might as well post here too, but with better lighting.
> 
> We've got it closed here.
> View attachment 125669
> ...



Very clever this! Is it any specific type of bag? Looks a bit like the kind of thing I used when taking sample bottles of wine around town, but mine didn’t really have all those handy other compartments...


----------



## dafox (May 5, 2021)

inferno said:


> i just store mine like this


Does the Kitayama 4k go by another name? What do you think of that stone?


----------



## inferno (May 6, 2021)

dafox said:


> Does the Kitayama 4k go by another name? What do you think of that stone?



think its the same as bester 4k. 
its a quite soft feeling resionoid i think. its easy to cut into it by mistake.
splash and go. so so kasumi. 
slower than a glass 4k. more polishing effect too.
doesn't seem to wear that fast though. its not a muddy stone.

its a nice contrast to my glass 4k i think. using shaptons all the time gets boring after a while.


----------



## dafox (May 6, 2021)

inferno said:


> think its the same as bester 4k.
> its a quite soft feeling resionoid i think. its easy to cut into it by mistake.
> splash and go. so so kasumi.
> slower than a glass 4k. more polishing effect too.
> ...


Perfect, thanks.


----------



## Desert Rat (May 6, 2021)

musicman980 said:


> I just finished this sharpening cabinet for my workshop. It’s all teak except for the shelves, drawer bottoms, and the plexiglass in the top.
> 
> Apart from a few JNS synthetics and a couple coticules, it’s all jnats.
> 
> ...


That's awesome! 
Dry sink cabinet sure enough.


----------



## musicman980 (May 6, 2021)

Desert Rat said:


> That's awesome!
> Dry sink cabinet sure enough.



Thanks! The acrylic will be siliconed to the wood so it will be watertight. There won't be much water at all anyways, since I'm not flushing my stones on it.


----------



## jwthaparc (May 6, 2021)

cotedupy said:


> Very clever this! Is it any specific type of bag? Looks a bit like the kind of thing I used when taking sample bottles of wine around town, but mine didn’t really have all those handy other compartments...


I bought it at a garage sale. It looks like maybe it used to be a sample bag for make up, or maybe something likethat. .


----------



## PineWood (Jun 30, 2021)

We all agree that @musicman980 has by far the nicest setup, but this isn't a competition, right? I'll show my humble previous and current setup.
I used a sink bridge that I made from a piece of oak panel, put on top of a plastic container (42x30x8 cm) filled with water to keep the soaking stones wet.




But it isn't perfect, the container has some flex, so if you put some pressure while sharpening it wobbles a bit. It was also a bit too low on my counter to work comfortably. Also fiddling with the screws every time you switch a stone is a bit of a pain.


----------



## PineWood (Jun 30, 2021)

As I am using more naturals and less soaking stones now, I thought of a different setup. Less complicated, more zen. This is just a piece of very dense and heavy azobé (red ironwood) that I got from our carpenter (thank you Dirk!). It is used for underwater constructions so very much water-resistant. The size is 10x10x25 cm and my counter is 90 cm, so the working height is 100 cm + the height of the stone which works perfect for me (I'm 1m90 tall). Underneath the wood i put some 3M antislip pads. Under the stone I simply put a rubber antislip mat ('dashboard mat' from Carpoint). The setup is rock solid (pun intended). Yes it is a bit messy, some water and stone slurry gets on the counter top, but it's easy to clean. Big advantage: I can keep it in the kitchen, as long as I buy good looking stones my wife doesn't mind! So when I feel a knife is not 100% sharp anymore, my tools are right there and in a couple of minutes I can do a touch up.


----------



## whirlwynds (Jun 30, 2021)

> View attachment 133043
> 
> fiddling with the screws every time you switch a stone is a bit of a pain.


Flip the screws and use wing nuts?


----------



## Delat (Jun 30, 2021)

You people are just a little insane. Or a lot… jury’s still out  

Here’s my setup, and I think (hope) I’m pretty much done at this point. The rubber mat is a $9 dog bowl mat (you can see a little paw print in the top left) that works great for both water collection and slip prevention. Overall I think it’s a nice starter kit for noobs with SG500/1k/4k, atoma 140, Shapton field holder, and random spray bottle. This is our wet bar area so I try to keep it looking decent.


----------



## PineWood (Jun 30, 2021)

whirlwynds said:


> Flip the screws and use wing nuts?


Yes, I use wing nuts but still... I want as less fuss as possible... the minimalist approach


----------



## PineWood (Jun 30, 2021)

Delat said:


> You people are just a little insane. Or a lot… jury’s still out


Whatever works for you is fine! But you're right, that's what's the forum is for, so that we nuts can help other nuts with their problems


----------



## jwthaparc (Jun 30, 2021)

Here's my setup for work. Nothing too special.


----------



## dafox (Jun 30, 2021)

jwthaparc said:


> Here's my setup for work. Nothing too special. View attachment 133069


Looks like you have few hours on those stones!


----------



## jwthaparc (Jun 30, 2021)

dafox said:


> Looks like you have few hours on those stones!


Yeah. A lot of them are getting close to being retired/fingerstones. I've, I'm even half way through my shapton 1k i I got a couple months ago. My kitayama is looking pretty sad right now, gonna pick up a new 8k one of these days, likely something else. If I dont have the extra cash in the mean time I can finish on the rika 5k. I dont use it enough, and I actually quite like the edge it gives.


----------



## Boynutman (Jul 3, 2021)

I was able to put hinges in a blanking plate in the kitchen, to create a shallow 'secret' storage space, and I made a plywood rack to hold 4 stones and some stuff.
Wooden sink bridge is stored in a regular kabinet.
This way all essentials I use are always safe and within reach, really happy with it!


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jul 4, 2021)

jwthaparc said:


> Yeah. A lot of them are getting close to being retired/fingerstones. I've, I'm even half way through my shapton 1k i I got a couple months ago. My kitayama is looking pretty sad right now, gonna pick up a new 8k one of these days, likely something else. If I dont have the extra cash in the mean time I can finish on the rika 5k. I dont use it enough, and I actually quite like the edge it gives.




If you haven't checked out the Morihei Karasu 9k I would highly recommend doing so when you want to replace that Kitayama. I've got both (Karasu and Kitayama) and they are both wonderful but actually am finding I prefer the Karasu a bit more. The Kitayama still feels magically delicious to sharpen on and is better for a mirror polish but the Karasu seems to leave a bit more bitey edge that seems to last longer as well. Sharpened up my TF Nashiji Petty with the Karasu and then went ahead and banged on it for ~2hrs on a random wooden board and plastic board prepping a ton of garlic, peppers, tomatos, eggplant etc.. for meal prep. Was going for speed and efficiency on this so I was not delicate, that edge took a pounding Edge was still able to pierce pepper skin no problem after that and had plenty of bite for eggplant as well which is a tricky test. I'll probably get another session or two out of this edge based on it's performance. Tried this with a Kitayama edge before that, same knife, same recipes and didn't make it through the ~2hrs. The Karasu one still had a nice bit of bite and held up much better. You could say this could come down to sharpening or maybe I didn't do as good of a job on the Kitayama or something but tested it a few times now and find that the Karasu is overall giving me longer lasting edges with more bite.


----------



## jwthaparc (Jul 4, 2021)

SolidSnake03 said:


> If you haven't checked out the Morihei Karasu 9k I would highly recommend doing so when you want to replace that Kitayama. I've got both (Karasu and Kitayama) and they are both wonderful but actually am finding I prefer the Karasu a bit more. The Kitayama still feels magically delicious to sharpen on and is better for a mirror polish but the Karasu seems to leave a bit more bitey edge that seems to last longer as well. Sharpened up my TF Nashiji Petty with the Karasu and then went ahead and banged on it for ~2hrs on a random wooden board and plastic board prepping a ton of garlic, peppers, tomatos, eggplant etc.. for meal prep. Was going for speed and efficiency on this so I was not delicate, that edge took a pounding Edge was still able to pierce pepper skin no problem after that and had plenty of bite for eggplant as well which is a tricky test. I'll probably get another session or two out of this edge based on it's performance. Tried this with a Kitayama edge before that, same knife, same recipes and didn't make it through the ~2hrs. The Karasu one still had a nice bit of bite and held up much better. You could say this could come down to sharpening or maybe I didn't do as good of a job on the Kitayama or something but tested it a few times now and find that the Karasu is overall giving me longer lasting edges with more bite.


How well does it polish? Does it leave streaks on a wide bevel? I definitely want to get a high grit stone that polishes just as just as well as it can sharpen.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jul 4, 2021)

jwthaparc said:


> How well does it polish? Does it leave streaks on a wide bevel? I definitely want to get a high grit stone that polishes just as just as well as it can sharpen.



The Karasu polishes very well as well. No detectable streaks. The Morihei line actually does really well overall for this. The combo I use in synthetics now for wide bevel or anything I don't want to use diamonds/vitrified on is Morihei 1000, 6000 then 9000. The 12000 is supposed to be great as a polisher as well. To me the Kitayama is more of a mirror polisher, like if you want that blinding light reflection and that looking at your own eyes in the wide bevel than the Kitayama is better and "cleaner" so to speak. The Karasu leaves a bit more of a misty/faint darkness, you can still see some of your reflection through it and it feels very nice and smooth (almost slick) to the touch but it doesn't give you that crazy bright mirror reflection that Kitayama can. The edge itself (core steel) can get that bright shiny sliver of light look going on that you can tell means its a very high grit but the cladding doesn't get totally there like the Kitayama can. The Morihei 12k should get you there though no problem. I wanted a stone that still left a useable edge as well so I went with the 9k. It's right at the limit of what I would call practical in any way and only some steels/heat treats can really hold that edge for knives that aren't exclusively for really delicate work (TF is one of them) but it's a sweet edge and legit would get me through a day of prep with maybe 1um diamond strop at lunch time (takes 30seconds). It's pretty incredible both the stone and the TF steel that I could get a day out of the 9k edge with a light strop at lunch and just need a light touch up before the next full day of work. Again I am not gentle when using this, it's full on banging through 20kg cases of stuff prep just to see if I could do it.

Note I don't recommend actually doing this because you could just use a more reasonable edge like the 1k or 6k but I like having fun pushing my stuff as far as it will go and see how it holds up. Sometimes you get cool surprises like this one. I wager that the Toyama/Watanabe steel could hold this edge for a while as well as Munetoshi based on my use. Potentially Moritaka and Murata too. Maybe Mazaki but my edge retention experiences with Mazaki haven't been as out of this worldly by comparison to those heavy hitters. Thats about all I can think of that would hold an edge like this for hours of abuse. Leaving custom makers out of this and just going with more off the shelf life stuff.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jul 4, 2021)

Forgot to add Mizuno Dx Blue #1 can take and hold this edge too. Tried it on a coworkers knife. It’s dumb but yeah it’ll hold that edge for longer than you think. Mizuno dx Blue #1 is pretty insane.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Jul 5, 2021)

Is there a prize for most compact setup? 80mm paring knife for scale










I'm a big fan of maximal minimalism, trying to cram as much as possible into a small footprint. I use these boxes to organize most of my tools, and they happen to fit two X two standard-ish stones (don't worry, there's enough room to use shapton foam sheets for padding). Since they're all splash-and-go, I sharpen on the counter and don't use a sink-bridge, so this is my entire setup:

- textured neoprene mat
- the perfect sized Aizu (211 x 72 x 33mm)
- SP2k epoxied to a double thick GS500
- Atoma 400 with a custom wood handle
- 400/220/120/80 grit sheets of Cubitron


----------

